# Bear river Evanston Wyoming.



## Tylert

Thinking about heading up and fishing the Bear river this week. Does anyone have any information on this river? Not looking for hot spots just some general information about the river. Watched hooked on Utah and it looked like a fun river to fish.


----------



## LOAH

Are they running out of Utah stuff to cover on the show? :? 

Good luck if you go.


----------



## wyogoob

LOAH said:


> Are they running out of Utah stuff to cover on the show? :?
> 
> Good luck if you go.


Uh....I thought Evanston was in Utah. *Grandpa D* told me it was and gave me these maps:


----------



## Grandpa D

That's correct!
This allows me to fish that stretch of river without having to buy a Wyoming license.


----------



## wyogoob




----------



## LOAH

Just make sure to fish upstream from Evanston. I hear Goob likes to pee in the river.


----------



## wyogoob

OK, I'll come clean....sort of.

I haven't seen the Evanston Bear River episode of KUTV's _Hooked on Utah_ yet. It should be made available in a day or two and I'm looking forward to watching it. There was an article about the fishing trip in todays Evanston newspaper.

First off the Evanston Chamber of Commerce is a big advertiser on the show; one of the reasons the Wyoming town gets exposure on a Utah gig.

Secondly I think the piece showcased the work that the Upper Bear River Trout Unlimited is doing to enhance the trout fishery in the Bear River. What the TU or the WY Game & Fish does on the Bear River, especially south of Evanston, affects Utah fishermen.

Three of our local TU members took KUTV's Winterton and his lone cameraman on a fishing trip on the Bear and caught some native cutts. I don't think you could have picked three better guys to represent the city, the fishery and the Upper Bear River Trout Unlimited Chapter in Evanston. They talked about the work done by local and state individuals, and especially groups like the Bear River Trout Unlimited. They went over how one of our TU members is a school teacher and has started an adopt-a-trout program with seventh grade students. How cool is that?

The Upper Bear has some excellent trout fishing on both sides of Evanston, mostly on private land. However fishing is open to the public in the Bear River State Park and the Evanston Ice Ponds. Also the Woodruff Narrows Reservoir north of town offers some fair to poor fishing and the Sulphur Creek Reservoir south of town has excellent fishing, even a few walleyes! Both reservoirs are open to the public.

Here's a 9.25 lb rainbow from the Evanston Ice Ponds;









Remember that very little land is posted for trespassing, doesn't have to be, its up to the outdoorsman to know where he or she is at in Wyoming.


----------



## wyogoob

da Bear:


----------



## nate1031

The fish handling in that episode made me sick.


----------

